# Our Florida in November



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: We who live in this tropical wonderland called Florida wear the title 'Fishing Capital of the World' with great honor. Fishing is in our blood, our heritage, our way of life. Florida, with the largest coastline in the contiguous United States, 1,350 miles, offers the serious fisherman/woman some of the finest fishing available anywhere. Not too long ago Florida was the least populated Southern state. Now, the Sunshine state is the third most populous & the eighth most densely populated state in the entire country. Why is Florida so popular? The answer is really very simple. Florida's great resources, responsible management, diversity of sport fishing habitats, and great weather, are second to none. 
Exactly how good is Florida fishing? Why are so many more that willing to travel thousands of miles to fish, be part of, the Fishing Capital of the World?
Come along as together we see for ourselves. Be part of the action. Join us on the deck of Hubbard Marina's Florida Fisherman ll as we check out the latest two extended over-night trips deep into the very heart of the Gulf of Mexico. See, first hand, what 'Our Florida in November' has to offer the sportsmen/women of this great country. You will be amazed at not only the amount, but versatility of fishes available, available twelve months out of the year. In the Sunshine state our fishing season begins January first, and ends December thirty-first. Think the cold 'gales of November' will even slow down Florida Fishing? Think again!
The Florida fishes from off Fort Myers to the furthermost edges of the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds and beyond; from waters just over 100 to well over 1,000 feet deep. The 460 square miles Middle Grounds, with its 170 species of fish, offer the serious angler some of the best fishing in the entire universe. 
First up, a private 39 hour charter, Sunday, November, 5.

Our Captain, young Captain Garett Hubbard, is one of the best of the best:







Next up, trip number two, Tuesday, November, 7.
Why is Florida now the third most populous state in the country? How about not a cloud in the sky, 83 degrees, humidity 49%, with calm winds and seas under one foot? "Gales of November"...not in our Florida.
Let's go:


When long time first mate Will shows us, 'how to,' even veterans like Mr. Larry Miller listen:

Our Captain for trip number two, Captain Bryon Holland, is as good as they come:

Larry listened to Will:

The bite is on-going:



Larry, nice king:

Looks like gag fishing is going to be good. After sun-up we will be targeting them:




Let's get ready to fight the big boys. It's 'Jersey Girl' time, time for the famous Tam Slam:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Many mangrove snapper are still hitting the deck: 


It's gag city:


Larry is taking us to school:



What the heck is that funny looking thing?

Captain Bryon is so proud of us:


Mr. Craig Scott, like Larry, is approaching his two day limit of gags:

Talk about variety! The African pompano:

We are absolutely starved. Time to call in chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy:




Jersey Girl is our chef, our nurse, our shoulder to cry on, and our fishing adviser:

The gag bite has been 'on-going' all day long:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is something we seldom see, another boat. The areas we fish are so vast that there is plenty of room, fish, for everyone. After all, This is Our Florida; this is the Fishing Capital of the World:

As good as Florida fishing is, it's the people that make these extended trips the best they can be. Everyone has a story, a very interesting story, to tell. Brothers Bill & Glen Dappen are fine examples of what America is all about.

Glen, red shirt, has a PhD in organic chemistry. Until retirement, Dr. Dappen was a research scientist for Kodak in Rochester, New York. In 1997 Glen moved to Key West, Florida, where he fished a reef four miles off shore, Atlantic side, for yellow tail , mangrove, and mutton snapper, as well as the very abundant black grouper. We see very few black grouper in West Central Florida waters. A few years ago Will, first mate on the Florida Fisherman ll, caught a real trophy black:

Brother Bill served the people of our great country in the US Navy for twenty years. Bill was a photographer on the USS Enterprise CVAN-65 during the conflict with Vietnam.
The 1,123 foot long Enterprise, with its crew of 4,600, is powered by 8 Westinghouse A2W nuclear reactors. These nuclear power plants power the massive 94,781 ton displacement Enterprise at speeds better than thirty three MPH. 



Talk about a story to tell...how about, during a typhoon, waves breaking over the flight deck 90 foot above the water line:


We owe men like Mr. Bill Dappen more than we could ever repay them. We have been, are, and will always be, the land of the FREE; free because of brave men & women like Mr. Bill Dappen. Thank you!
Just before leaving for home the almaco jacks were everywhere:


After topping off the boxes, and a hot shower, it's, once again Tammy time. Tammy, that rich double chocolate cake is exactly what we needed before hitting our bunks for the long ride home:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Seriously, do we come out here to fish, or eat? Well! Looks like a great deal more study is needed. It's hard work, but some how, some way, we will survive.
Talk about a nicer ride home. The mighty 'per' of those two massive, 1,150 HP Cats sang us to sleep. Now that was one quick, comfortable, night:

Thank you brothers Bill & Glen. Thank you for being part of...
'Our Florida in November.'


The in the money jack pot winning grouper hit the scales at 17.6 pounds; mangrove snapper, 7.4. 

We who live in this tropical wonderland called Florida wear the title 'Fishing Capital of the World' with great honor. Fishing is in our blood, our heritage, our way of life. Until next time, when we do it all over again, thank you for being part of our tropical wonderland; our heritage; 
'Our Florida in November.'
Be sure to 'catch' all the action in this short, action packed, video. Watch, first hand, Mr. Larry Miller and crew take us to school:






Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Even if someone didn't catch a fish, the breakfast and dinners would be inviting enough. My compliments to the talented cook and nurse onboard.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

You are the reason regulations keep getting tighter.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks Tammy*

Thank guys! Tammy holds us together


----------



## Hawkins (Aug 15, 2017)

Dunt said:


> You are the reason regulations keep getting tighter.


Why is that?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Good question!


This just in from Mr. Nick Wiley Executive Director Florida Fish & Wildlife Conservation Commission, FWC, concerning 'Our Florida in November!' 

"Simply amazing. This message makes me proud of Florida and folks like you who give people a chance to truly experience why we call Florida the Fishing Capital of the World! The photos of the great cooking make me hungry too! Also appreciate the patriotism and honor to our military and veterans. All around excellent. Thank you Mr. Ambassador!" 

Nick Wiley
Executive Director
Florida Fish & Wildlife
Conservation Commission

Talk about ecstatic! I am on cloud...


----------

